# Nitro Team TLS Boot review



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

I picked these up last season on clearance for ~$180 right before Covid shut down the resorts. For what I paid, these were an exceptional value. I finally got some days on these now so here's my thoughts. 

Stiff boot. If you like stiff you'll probably like these. 

Footprint: These boots are not "small footprint" boots, so keep that in mind if you have bigger feets. I'm not having issues with the size 11s and my Burton Supermodel 163, but I haven't really had the chance to do any deep carving yet. I suspect I'll be fine. 

The liner is thicker than most, so if you're in a colder climate these might be worth a look. I don't like the Velcro at the top of the liner. The tongue has two Velcro patches that stick to the liner. The problem with that design is you have to push the tongue tight against your shin, while holding the liner apart to make sure you have a tight fit before you secure the tongue to the rest of the liner. Eventually you'll adapt, but it is annoying at first. The lacing system of the liner is easy to use and provides a tight fit around the ankle. 

Lacing system: You'll see alot of people complaining about the laces popping loose and I had the same issue at first. Part of what was causes this issue is not setting the laces deep enough into the locking mechanism. So you can't just pull them up tight and expect the laces to stay locked in the mechanism. You have to force them deep into the locking mechanism or they have a tendency to pop out and loosen up. Took me a few days on the hill to figure this out. 

Lacing system part 2: The lacing system comes about as close as you can to replicating traditional laces. The lacing system creates a nice tight fit around the ankle - no heel lift for me. OTOH, my ankles are little thicker than normal. It takes a bit, but once you're used to them, you can get into them pretty quick. 

I give these boots 2 thumbs up.


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

i've had 2 pairs of nitro select tls boots, the tls is initially ok but after a few weeks of use they randomly start to loosen and it only gets worse. the tls mechanism eventually eats through the laces and the lace loops. the laces are replacable, the lace loops not so much. other than that the boots are solid, durable and comfortable. nitro now makes a regular lace version of the select ... interesting


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

htfu said:


> i've had 2 pairs of nitro select tls boots, the tls is initially ok but after a few weeks of use they randomly start to loosen and it only gets worse. the tls mechanism eventually eats through the laces and the lace loops. the laces are replacable, the lace loops not so much. other than that the boots are solid, durable and comfortable. nitro now makes a regular lace version of the select ... interesting


I had the opposite problem, it's been a few weeks and now the laces seem to want to stay in place. I can see how the locking mechanism will eventually chew up the laces.


----------



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

htfu said:


> i've had 2 pairs of nitro select tls boots, the tls is initially ok but after a few weeks of use they randomly start to loosen and it only gets worse. the tls mechanism eventually eats through the laces and the lace loops. the laces are replacable, the lace loops not so much. other than that the boots are solid, durable and comfortable. nitro now makes a regular lace version of the select ... interesting


I am also using nitro select TLS and a agree with you completely. Great boot, but TLS doesn’t hold the laces that well. Especially when hiking a bit in the backcountry. I am also considering the version with regular laces, but Nitro is releasing a new boot with boa next season that I wanna try out first. I believe the flex on the new boot is between team and select.


----------



## iamok (Jan 25, 2020)

NIce review! Thanks!
Wanted to write mine, but had enough time for this ))

My two cents. Picked up 2021 Nitro Team TLS just before my 3 week trip to the mountains this year. Holy guacamole - this are one of the most comfortable boot I've had in 11 years of snowboarding. I have ridden Burton Shaun Whites, Vans Wiig, 32 Exus, Burton Ruler, Burton Ion, Salomon HiFi, Nike Vapen, Nike Ites, Nike Lunarendor, and some others i cant remember. Nike Ites and Lunars were my favorites, but Nike are not making them anymore ((

Nitro TEAMs have good response, really good fit, amazing internal lacing, TLS lacing that is not perfect, but works. My only complain is the bulk - size US10 boots draw marks on snow in eurocarves with 268mm waist Korua Otto 61 (stance +15/+18 front and -9/-12 back).


----------

